# Hannibal (NBC)



## Lenny (May 7, 2013)

*Hannibal* is a new show developed by Bryan Fuller (_Star Trek: Voyager_, _Heroes_, _Pushing Daisies_), based on characters from the novel _Red Dragon_.

It follows FBI Special Investigator Will Graham, and explores how his relationship with Dr. Hannibal Lector forms and grows. Each episode sees a new murder, with the psychological aftermath of the first murder tying the episodes together.

Hannibal stars Hugh Dancy as Will Graham, Mads Mikkelsen as Hannibal, and Laurence Fishburne as Jack Crawford, Will Graham's boss at the FBI. All three actors are fantastic in their respective roles. Mikkelsen in particular manages to take the role of Hannibal out of the Anthony Hopkin's shadow and makes it his own.

The quality of television shows over the past few years has been improving dramatically, with many starting to match and even surpass film. Hannibal is no exception, and has some of the highest production values I've seen on television in a long time.

I have to warn that this is not a show for everyone. The subject matter is gruesome, and the entire show has a deeply sinister feel to it that never lets you get comfortable. I generally have a high tolerance, but Hannibal leaves even me unsettled.

Hannibal airs on NBC on Thursdays in America, and starts tonight on Sky Living in the UK.


----------



## svalbard (May 7, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this. Mads Mikkelson is a superb actor and it will be interesting how pretty boy Hugh Dancy takes on the role of Will Graham. I thought William Peterson in the movie *Manhunter *played the part perfectly. Hope the show is good.


----------



## Gramm838 (May 8, 2013)

The name of this series caused me great confusion when I saw it being trailed on Sky TV for last night's launch..."Hannibal" comes up on screen, and so, says I, 'that looks interesting but I wonder how they will do the scenes with the elephants going over the Alps'.

Cue my whole family giving me a 'WTF' look, and asking what I'm talking about, since the programme is about Hannibal Lecter...when it suddenly dawned on me that the rest of my family didn't immediately think of Hannibal's wars with Rome, and more importantly, HOW CAN THEY NOT KNOW WHO THE REAL HANNIBAL IS?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (May 13, 2013)

I rather like this show. It's very atmospheric. There is a constant feeling of anticipation and dread. Mads Mikkelsen is superb as Hannibal. He embodies an air of quiet menace, like a predator who could pounce at any moment.


----------



## Verse (May 13, 2013)

I was a bit dubious and, after seeing the first episode, I am still not convinced. This is apparently based loosely around the characters of the first Hannibal book, Red Dragon.

We have the empathic/semi-autistic Will Graham - a character type used in a lot of 'FBI Profiling' procedurals. A slight twist on the usual is that he is a lot more vulnerable because of his ability.

Then we have the Wolf in Sheep Clothing, Hannibal himself, played rather well by  Mads Mikkelsen. Just watching him sit and eat breakfast, he looks quietly menacing. I can't help comparing him to Darkly Dreaming Dexter Morgan  - the most notable difference being the lack of inner monologue and the appetite for flesh - but in a similar narrative situation. 

According to the books/films, Lector was born in Lithuania in 1933. If so, he's looking remarkably good for an octogenarian. So I am guessing, this is very loosely based on the book and film characters. 

SPOILER ALERT

In the first episode, Hannibal kills a young woman in the manner of the serial killer of the week, the shrike. Will Graham immediately spots this as a copycat kill, it also helps him realise all the things that he had not seen in the other scenes, as if this copycat kill held up a mirror to show him what he was missing. 

1) Did Hannibal do this to bait Will or to help him?
2) In previous lore, Hannibal only seemed to kill those that crossed him or had, themselves, done something significantly heinous - yet here he kills an innocent. I wonder if this was done to make Hannibal's character more distinct from Darkly Dreaming Dexter.
3) Why did he warn the perp? Was it too push Will? What is his motivation?

At the end you see Hannibal camped out by the surviving victims bed. Again, why? Is this part of his charade - or does he genuinely care about her well being, after all, he saved her life?

END OF SPOILERS.


----------



## svalbard (May 16, 2013)

Just watched the the first two episodes and was immediately sucked in. Both leads are excellent with Mikkelson in ultra creepy mode. As I watched something was nagging at the back of my mind and then this morning it struck me. Mikkelson and Dancy starred together in the 2004 movie *King Arthur*...the thoughts that keep you awake at night


----------



## freetuga (May 21, 2013)

For me, It could be, perhaps the new Dexter. Of what I saw, i like it.


----------



## Verse (May 21, 2013)

First ad-break in EP 3 - I am on the edge of my seat.


----------



## svalbard (May 26, 2013)

Just watched episode 3. This show is going to go to deep and dark areas where most of us do not want to ever visit. Mikkelson is brilliant as Hannibal.


----------



## Lenny (May 31, 2013)

I hope people are still enjoying it ten/four episodes in, because NBC announced yesterday that *Hannibal* is getting a second series of thirteen episodes, to air mid-season 2014.

http://www.deadline.com/2013/05/hannibal-renewed-by-nbc-for-second-season/

In recent interviews, Bryan Fuller has said that he's got an outline for _seven series_ of stories, and that the show will not always be a murder-of-the-week procedural (particularly so when the characters realise what Hannibal truly is, as the audience already know). Whilst the renewal is good news, there's still some way to go! Hopefully, if it makes it there, Hannibal will handle seven series a lot better than *Dexter*, it's closest comparison, which saw a massive drop in quality for the third series.

---

Do we have any American viewers? For an American programme that reportedly averages 4.7 million viewers (and is right up the streets of some of our members), there's a distinct lack of opinion from our American members. I know NBC are the devil, and the less you have to do with them the better, but surely someone watches it?


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 31, 2013)

I have been watching, and for a whole enjoying this. 

Is there any other show that you find yourself being put off food as one of the main characters prepares a sumptuous meal? Worse do you cringe as the dinner guest eat what is before them?

As a whole I think it works, and I'd be happy to see it continue, but on occasion I think it tried to hard to be shocking. The music in particular seems to be done deliberately to shock and put the viewer on edge, but I find it more a cacophonous sound, that detracts from the superb performances, more than capable of putting the viewer on edge.

Lector in his own right could mesmerize every time he is on screen without any dirge telling us we need to be ill at ease.

In fact it occurs to me that no incidental music at all might actually add to the show.

But it's just me, it's not going to stop me watching.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree that the music is often a bit obvious, but I didn't really notice it that much until episode eight (which, bizarrely, also has one of the best episode soundtracks). That said, I still enjoy the score, and think it's one of the best currently out there.

Anyway, the series finale has just aired in America. I thought it a very good ending to the series, and that it did well to address all of the threads that have been running through the episodes.

I can't wait to go back and marathon the whole series in a couple of sittings, particularly now I also know how things unfold - I reckon there are things hiding, waiting to be found.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 9, 2013)

I just finished watching the series. I had the final 5 episodes recorded and watched them back to back. Bloody awesome viewing is the technical term to describe the viewing experiance as I watched Will descend into madness only to come round again as he realised what a monster Hannibal was. That very final scene is absolutely brilliant. Role on S2.


----------



## Jonathan C (Aug 9, 2013)

Verse said:


> I was a bit dubious and, after seeing the first episode, I am still not convinced. This is apparently based loosely around the characters of the first Hannibal book, Red Dragon.
> 
> We have the empathic/semi-autistic Will Graham - a character type used in a lot of 'FBI Profiling' procedurals. A slight twist on the usual is that he is a lot more vulnerable because of his ability.
> 
> ...


 
Eh, no, point 2 is wrong. 

Its true that in _Hannibal _and _Hannibal Rising _he seems to target "bad" people, but originally, in both _Red Dragon _and _Silence of the Lambs, _he is much more ruthless than that. Books more than films perhaps, but both book and film have him escape by murdering (_brutally _murdering) two police officers, then the two guys in the ambulance, and then an off-hand reference to having killed a tourist (probably for cash / clothes etc.). In _Red Dragon _his sole contribution to the story is telling a maniac who slaughters entire families where Will Graham and his new family live. In _Silence _the book he pretty much flat-out tells Clarice that she shouldn't think of him as anything other than pure evil (or at least, he rejects the idea that he is a serial killer because of some terrible childhood experience or anything like that; one of the reasons the last two are generally disliked is that they gave him just that). 

Also, he didn't target people because they had crossed him or had done something bad- he went after people he found annoying. One of his last victims was the flutist for the local orchestra, who was a patient of his; he killed him either because he was tired of his "whining" in therapy, and / or because Lecter thought the orchestra would sound better without him. And the explicit reason he eats people is to show his utter disdain for them.

Basically, this show is trying to make Lecter more like he was always supposed to be.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 30, 2013)

I saw this series for sale on DVD at the weekend and then remembered this thread. 

Coming to this as a fan of both novels _Red Dragon_ and _Silence,_ but one who thought _Hannibal _the novel was atrocious, I never expected to read or watch anything with the good doctor again. However, words of praise here persuaded me to buy and try....

I have to say that, after watching 3 episodes, I'm enjoying it. I'm not sure if this can sustain itself over multiple series but that's for the future. 

So far, it appears money well spent


----------



## qianfeng102 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hannibal airs on NBC on Thursdays in America, and starts tonight on Sky Living in the UK.


----------



## svalbard (Oct 17, 2013)

qianfeng102 said:


> Hannibal airs on NBC on Thursdays in America, and starts tonight on Sky Living in the UK.



Is that S2?


----------



## Lenny (Mar 1, 2014)

Guess what's back!

*** BE YE WARNED! FROM HERE ON, SPOILERS FOR SERIES TWO ***​
















So, series two jumped out at us last night.

Will Graham is in prison as a serial killer (in a cell, on a block, that brings to mind Hopkins' home in *Silence of the Lambs*), with five murders to his name, and all the evidence apparently showing he did it. Of course, we know different, and Will himself is determined to show that Hannibal is guilty, even at the cost of not proving his own innocence.

Jack Crawford and Alana Bloom (because it's impossible to refer to these characters with only their first names) question Will Graham's guilt, but aren't convinced that Hannibal (hey, someone you _can_ refer to with a single name!) is the killer. Hannibal, meanwhile, has assumed Will Graham's spot as Crazy Murderer Empathy Guy and has begun consulting for the FBI in weird murder cases.

As we came to expect from the first series, the quality of the first episode of the second series is high, with good acting, great filming, and fairly tense music.

Not everything is the same, though. You have to applaud the writers for not going down the same path, as this series looks to be more about Will Graham in prison trying to make everyone else see that Hannibal is the murderer, rather than Will Graham going mind-to-head with a serial killer (well, actually, when you put it that way...).

I'm glad *Hannibal* is back. I'm excited to see how this set of episodes pans out!


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't got around to watching S2 yet but l really enjoyec S1. I enjoyed Eddie Izzards character, and the build up to the large dinner party was fun, with Hannibal saying he was going through his recipe book while flicking through his collection of business cards. All in all more in keeping with the first two books rather than the films. It will be interesting to see if they take the series through the events of Red Dragon and Silence, though as we saw Clarice was not the first trainee agent Crawford sent out into the field.


----------



## Lenny (May 9, 2014)

Hurrah! NBC are giving *Hannibal* a third series!

'Hannibal' Renewed By NBC For Season 3

It may have low ratings, but it's critically acclaimed, has the youngest median viewer age for 10pm dramas, good DVR numbers, and, possibly most importantly, a very low licensing fee, which is set to become even lower.

Maybe we will see all seven series of Bryan Fuller's vision after all?


----------



## ctg (May 10, 2014)

I cannot blame them. The series was plagued with all sorts of mistakes, not talking about having several months long break in the middle of the seasons, and then continuing that same example by have more than a few week breaks between the episodes. I bet NBC even had their hand in the production, guiding the writers to write episodes to please bosses and so on. which is such a shame as this series had some potential.


----------



## Lenny (May 10, 2014)

I guess this was meant for the *Revolution* thread?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jun 25, 2014)

Lenny said:


> Hurrah! NBC are giving *Hannibal* a third series!
> 
> 'Hannibal' Renewed By NBC For Season 3
> 
> ...



That is such good news!


----------



## svalbard (Jun 27, 2014)

That is good news. On episode 8 of the 2nd season and it is as good if not better than the S1.


----------



## markpud (Aug 25, 2014)

Love this show - can't wait for S3!!!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 25, 2014)

The best show on television.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 15, 2015)

Thought it was time to resurrect this thread. A while back, I bought season one on DVD, watched it and became hooked. I recently got myself season two. Once again, I'm mesmerised by this disturbing, classy and clever show. 

Once you shake off the memories of the movies and watch it for what it is rather than what you think it should be, it's up there with the very best of contemporary TV.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 18, 2015)

Looking forward to season 3 .


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 30, 2015)

They've already got posters for season 3.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jun 5, 2015)

Season 3 Episode 1 "Antipasto" Bonsoir!  



Spoiler



The art direction in this episode was superb as per usual and the new setting brings some really beautiful visuals as well.  Great to see Eddie Izzard return even if it's only in flashbacks or Hannibal's imagination. (Not quite sure which.)  Their dinner table scene was fantastic especially the "It's only cannibalism if we're equals" line.  Weird not having much of Will Graham or Laurence Fishburne in this episode.  Gillian Anderson and Hannibal carry the episode well enough and it was interesting exploring their weird relationship.  This episode wasn't big on gore but it was there in subtle doses.  What it lacks in splatter in makes up for in eerie mood and atmosphere, suspense and some pretty disturbing imagery.


  The preview for the rest of the season looks insane I can't wait!


----------



## Moonbat (Jun 7, 2015)

We loved the first two seasons of this. The end of season two was really good. This has to be the darkest most gruesome ahow on telly. I don'tthink I've watched anything quite as disturbing.
We will probably have to wait a while for s3 on dvd.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jun 12, 2015)

"Primavera"  



Spoiler



Great opening scene.  Not only is there a good bit of splatter and gore but Mads Mikkelsen and Hugh Dancy were great together.  Glad to get back to Will's story.  The wave of blood, Will losing consciousness and the tea cup shattering in reverse were all really cool visuals.  Will's dream sequence was also very trippy and the knife stabbing through his stomach from the inside made me cringe.  I thought the scenes with the Italian detective were interesting.  Will's hallucination at the il Mostro murder scene was really disturbing and I liked the reveal that Hannibal was watching him.  The catacomb scenes were pretty creepy and I love what this show is able to do with mood and atmosphere.


  Preview for next week looks awesome.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll have to wait for season 3 to come out on DVD before I get the chance to see it. 
After the quality of series one and two, it is a 'must buy' for me


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 12, 2015)

Production costs must be high.


Spoiler



Cost Eddie Izzard an arm and a leg.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 13, 2015)

I really liked the first two seasons, but the first couple of episodes of season 3 have been so excessively heavy and disjointed I'm finding it really hard to even follow them. I hope once all the pieces get put back together it becomes coherent again.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jun 19, 2015)

Episode 3 "Secondo" 



Spoiler



Some excellent dialogue throughout this episode.  The scene where the Italian guy takes the icepick to the head was fantastic.  The fountain scene with the snails and lightning bugs looked incredible.  Glad Laurence Fishburne is back.  The Will and Chiyoh scenes were pretty good.  The human firefly scene was just insane.


  Preview for next week looks interesting.


----------



## svalbard (Jun 19, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> I really liked the first two seasons, but the first couple of episodes of season 3 have been so excessively heavy and disjointed I'm finding it really hard to even follow them. I hope once all the pieces get put back together it becomes coherent again.



I think if you just look at it as an 'alternative' or 'extreme' cookery programme you should be ok.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 22, 2015)

Disaster! 

http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/22/8826501/nbcs-hannibal-canceled

Come on, Netflix, work your beautiful magic.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just once I would like to start watching a series that is a little different and have it actually run its course. My wife has almost reached the stage of not watching anything until it has finished, so fed up is she with programmes getting axed just as they are getting interesting.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 24, 2015)

If one show deserves a bit of longevity, it's this one. 
A work of quality, of which, the directors and writers can be justifiably proud.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sad it is cancelled, but not really surprised, especially with the start of season 3. I suspect it's too heavy for most people. We can only hope that the story wraps up well at the end of season 3.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Warren_Paul said:


> I'm sad it is cancelled, but not really surprised, especially with the start of season 3. I suspect it's too heavy for most people. We can only hope that the story wraps up well at the end of season 3.


Never mind season 3, I remember people saying it was boring with nothing happening from the start, some people just can't cope with character development it seems, they want simple untaxing action action action. Once again a series that requires you to actually watch and think is being dumped. I just wish TV executives would stop aiming for the lowest common denominator and just try a little harder.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 24, 2015)

Vladd67 said:


> Never mind season 3, I remember people saying it was boring with nothing happening from the start, some people just can't cope with character development it seems, they want simple untaxing action action action. Once again a series that requires you to actually watch and think is being dumped. I just wish TV executives would stop aiming for the lowest common denominator and just try a little harder.



Unfortunately I see that response a lot. There have been many shows I've loved, especially because of their character development, only to have people around me bash on them because there isn't action, gunfights and killing every second scene. They are like, "nothing's happening." And it frustrates the hell out of me because I don't understand why they fail to recognize the depth of the characters. It's like they don't understand the concept of character development, or don't care to learn more about the characters. The age of instant gratification we live in...


----------



## bedlamite (Jun 24, 2015)

Ah, I'm gutted to hear that it's canned. The best series I have seen for a very long time, with the best art direction I have ever seen on television.
I like my Game of Thrones, but I find that it's getting cruder, like they've tested it on teens. This, though, was sophisticated - I wouldn't let a kid watch either, but this is properly explored adult themes, whereas my main concern with GoT would be a kid running round shouting the C word, and threatening sexual violence on anything/anyone that doesn't comply. When I heard that they planned to take the story arc over, I think, seven series, I thought that we wouldn't get to see the whole shebang. But, canned from your network, doesn't necessarily mean that it's gone forever these days. I live in hope - it's too good to not end properly - a special or two to set up into Red Dragon would be cool.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 24, 2015)

It really does feel like the kind of show Netflix would take on, so fingers crossed there.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 25, 2015)

I wouldn't actually be surprised to see Amazon take it - they've got some sort of exclusive streaming rights deal, and they've not yet got a critically-acclaimed darling in their stable. *Hannibal* would be huge for them!

That said, Amazon are still an unknown quantity in the streaming market, to the point where I wouldn't put it past them to snatch up Hannibal, give it a fourth series, and end it. At least with Netflix, we know that they're willing to commit and go at least four years with a show (which would give us Fuller's full, seven-year vision).


----------



## Jesse412 (Jun 26, 2015)

Episode 4 "Aperitivo" 



Spoiler



I thought it was interesting getting insight into Hannibal Lecter's victims.  The intro showing the bullet going through Dr. Chilton's face in slow motion looked really cool.  I liked the special effects makeups during his meeting with Mason Verger.  I wonder why Michael Pitt didn't return to play the character?  Glad to see Alana return.  The scenes with Jack and his wife were genuinely touching.  The special effects makeup during Mason Verger's reconstructive surgery was gruesome.


  Really looking forward to next week.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's hoping it gets picked up for a 4th season on on some other network.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 27, 2015)

Watched episode 4, it's getting better for me.



Spoiler



Nice to see all the characters back now. Although I thought it felt like Alana healed too quickly, and too completely for the injury she sustained. At some point during the episode she appeared to be walking around perfectly normal. But none of the scenes were shown in chronological order, it seems, which made it a bit confusing to figure out just how much time had passed.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 3, 2015)

Episode 5 "Contorno" 



Spoiler



Glad we got another look at the human fire fly at the beginning of the episode such a wild and disturbing visual.  Was not expecting Chiyoh to push Will off of the train.  I thought they did a good job with detective Pazzi's death scene and Hannibal throwing him out the window his guts splattering on the pavement.  The subsequent fight scene between Jack and Hannibal was also quite good and I loved the use of Giaochino Rossini's La gazza ladra playing in the background.  Excellent way to end the episode.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 18, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, even though there are 13 episodes scheduled, episode 7 is the true series finale, considering they've cancelled the show.

Spoilers for those who haven't watched episode 7 yet.



Spoiler



My impression of Hannibal as a TV show has more been a prequel to the book Red Dragon, and now with the events of episode 7 and the preview for episode 8 we appear to at last be caught up to the events of the book.

Hannibal is caught and imprisoned. Episode 8 is set 3 years after the events of episode 7 and is aptly called "The Great Red Dragon."

Looks like episode 8 is going to be leading into "The Tooth Fairy" case of the book Red Dragon. Casting news for episode 8 supports this.

I can only hope that the final episodes of the show quickly wrap up the tooth fairy case so that the show finishes on a good note. Would suck it be left hanging in the middle of an unfinished case -- but I fear that might be what happens...

Otherwise we can safely watch the movies from here on out to get the rest of the story, I suppose, or read the books.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 19, 2015)

Episode 7 "Digestivo"  Great episode!  



Spoiler



Excellent intro from Hannibal and Will being captured to Chiyoh saving Jack.  I really enjoyed the dialogue during the dinner scene.  Cordell's bloody face sliding off of Verger looked insane.  Alana and Margot feeding Mason to his own eel was great.  I was not expecting Hannibal surrendering to Jack at the end.  Red Dragon week!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 19, 2015)

It's one of best shows on television.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 26, 2015)

Episode 8 "The Great Red Dragon" 



Spoiler



Excellent opening introducing Francis Dolarhyde.  Richard Armitage gives a great performance without even saying a word completely sells it solely using mannerisms and body language.  Of course they included all the right images, the William Blake painting, the false teeth and broken mirror, even the blood soaked moon ritual.  The film wrapping around his face and his head becoming the movie projector was a really cool visual.  Interesting how we see from Hannibal's perspective and he doesn't think of himself as being locked up.  I really liked how they showed Will going through the house and reliving the Tooth Fairy massacre.  Glad to see Scott Thompson return.  I'm really excited about the rest of this story arc but sad the show is winding down.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 2, 2015)

Episode 9 "And the Woman Clothed with the Sun..." 



Spoiler



Great to see Will and Hannibal reunited and the Abigail Hobbs flashbacks were interesting.  The line "Blood leaves the body at a gallop then a stumble" instantly became one of my favorite quotes from the series and I thought some of the dialogue in this episode was quite good.  Glad to see Freddy Lounds return.  Richard Armitage continues to be good as Francis Dolarhyde and it was nice to see Reba McClane introduced.  Will getting into the Tooth Fairy's head was pretty disturbing.  The Hannibal and Jack scene was good as well.  I was not expecting Dolarhyde to actually call Hannibal.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 9, 2015)

Episode 10 "And the Woman Clothed in the Sun" 



Spoiler



Showing the phone conversation from Dolarhyde's perspective was interesting and having him call from Hannibal's office was a nice touch.  Actually showing the Great Red Dragon posing with the flames behind him was a really cool visual.  Glad to see they included the tiger scene and although I've seen two other versions of it I was still impressed with this.  Rutina Wesley looked amazing in that gold dress.  Nice to see Zachary Quinto show up seeing him choke and Gillian Anderson reach her arm down his throat was really disturbing.  I thought the Hannibal and Will scene was fantastic.  Dolarhyde eating the William Blake painting and manhandling Will in the elevator was a great way to end the episode.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 16, 2015)

Episode 11 "...And the Beast from the Sea" 



Spoiler



I liked the Dolarhyde and Hannibal scene to open the episode and the CGI transformation looked great.  Dolarhyde watching the footage of Will's family was creepy as hell and I couldn't help but feel sorry for Reba.  I thought Hannibal's comment about The Tooth Fairy contacting him through personal ads and messages written on toilet paper was a nice nod.  Great suspense during the scenes where Dolarhyde stalks Will's family.  Dolarhyde beating himself bloody while battling the Red Dragon in his mind was pretty cool.  Loved seeing Hannibal in the mask!


  So sad there are only two episodes left.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 23, 2015)

Episode 12 "The Number of the Beast Is 666..." Not a bad penultimate episode but for some reason I was expecting a little more.



Spoiler



The Chilton and Dolarhyde scenes were massively creepy though and again I really felt sorry for Reba.  Dolarhyde biting off Chilton's lips was brutal and the gore looked great.  Chilton on fire tied to the wheelchair was just crazy and the special effects makeup used for his burns was gruesome.


Can't believe there is only one episode left I will be sad when this amazing series is over.


----------



## Jesse412 (Aug 30, 2015)

Episode 13 "The Wrath of the Lamb" 



Spoiler



Richard Armitage is incredibly creepy in this maybe his best performance this season. Excellent performance from Rutina Wesley during the opening scenes as well.  The special effects makeup for the burns all over Dr. Chilton was seriously gruesome.  I thought the Hannibal and Alana scene was quite good.  I liked seeing Will and Jack plot to kill both Hannibal and Dolarhyde.  Hannibal using the term "mic drop" was pretty funny.  Dolarhyde stabbing Will in the face was crazy and I loved seeing Will and Hannibal work together to kill Dolarhyde.  I also really liked the use of CGI dragon wings throughout that scene and his blood flowing into the shape of wings as he was dying was a nice touch.  Was not expecting Will to pull Hannibal off the cliff at the end what a way to end a series!  Bedelia eating her own legs in the closing scene felt a bit weird though almost felt out of place at that moment.


This show will be dearly missed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2015)

Jesse412 said:


> Episode 13 "The Wrath of the Lamb"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, it will be missed but it quite an impressive series finale and it does leave the door open .  It might still get picked up.


----------

